# P22 vs MarkIII



## chuckwagon (Sep 17, 2008)

I have narrowed my search for a semi-auto .22 down to a Walther P22 and a Ruger Mark III. I can get the P22 delivered to my local gun shop for around $300. The Ruger is in stock for $259. Which one would you guys get? BTW it is just gonna be a plinker.
Thanks in advance


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

i used to have a ruger mark III. not the bull barrel just a blue standard one, cheapest one they had. comfortable pistol. bought new, about 1000 rounds thru it i dont think it ever hung up. if i remember right the thing really didnt need disassembly for cleaning, in fact i think it was basically discouraged. that thing was great. wow i forgot about that one, gotta get me another.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Let me preface this by saying that I own a P22 and I love it. Having fired that one and my Father -in-law's MKII, I would say go for the Ruger. 

If the MKIII is anything like the MKII, you will teach you grandkids to shoot with it. It is a bitch to take down, but you rarely have to do it and it is remarkably accurate.

My P22 is simple to take down and clean, and it is a blast to shoot, but it can be picky about ammo and overall I don't feel that I will own this one for decades.

You will not go wrong with either one, but if longevity is what you are looking for, go for the Ruger. If you want small, cocealable, and simple, go for the Walther.

My .02


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Although the P22 will suit your needs, it is nowhere near the pistol that the Ruger is. We got a P22 when my wife was learning how to shoot. It's grip is small and she liked it at first, but when she started to use our other .22 auto's (Neos, 22A, Ruger), she pretty much stopped using the Walther. We have since sold the P22 as it gets no use at all.

The P22 can be picky about what you feed it, but you will most likely be able to find something that will run ok. What we didn't like about it is it's lack of accuracy. My wife didn't notice it at first, but once she became proficient, she came to much prefer the others listed above, even with their larger grip sizes.

The Ruger is just a much more substantial pistol. It feels like a handgun in your hand, unlike the P22 which feels more like a toy (obviously it isn't a toy, for those who take things literally....). When you consider how many better pistols you can get for less money than a P22 (like a Buckmark, or 22A or Neos for a _lot_ less money), I just couldn't see getting a P22, if it's going to be your only plinker.

Unless you just need the much smaller grip......

hth,
PhilR.
p.s. I love Walthers and have a bunch - just not the P22.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The Ruger action is a rifle action. It is strong, smooth and virtually indestructable. I have had a Mark II for well over twenty years, and it is like new. It is accurate, easy to shoot, and take-down and reaasembly is just a matter of knowing how; like any other pistol. 

You cannot go wrong with the Ruger.


----------



## chuckwagon (Sep 17, 2008)

I picked up the Ruger. I think I made the right choice. I put 50 rounds through it, and it did great, very accurate.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I think you will be very happy with your choice. As bdp alluded to, it will last you for decades. 

The first time you strip it, make sure you have the instructions handy. The procedure is not intuitive at all. However, once you do it a few times, you get used to it. 

You must be able to exhibit remarkable restraint, having only put 50 rounds through it.......:mrgreen:

PhilR.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice pick. I have a 22/45 and really like it. :smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

that is a tough choice
i went thru that in the spring and ended up getting the P22 
i use to own a ruger STD taperd barrell in the 70's and sold it to my cousin

i bought the P22 because of price and looks

but i didn't think much about the impact on my cramped finger at the range

i am thinking i should have bought the SigSauer Mosquito 
but several on this forum have given me mixed reviews - so I will not sell my P22 but am planning on getting a S&W 617 6"


----------

